
While Mozilla executives make millions of dollars, Mozilla layoffs employees - kbumsik
https://twitter.com/christi3k/status/1217542576141524992
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
It would be hypocritical for them to ask engineers to _reduce their salaries_
, but layoffs are different: Mozilla's decisions here are consistent with:

\- money being tight

\- people currently earning fair salaries, however you want to define them

\- the executives being required

Yes, you can obviously question the number of executives, but that's just the
usual, somewhat tired, pointy-haired-boss cynicism.

Asking them to earn less than their fair market value isn't going to work
considering the competition. _Which is why these executives also did not ask
these former employees to make any such compromise_.

